

Why Yahoo Will Fail - Part 1 - bradly
http://bradlyfeeley.com/2010/08/11/why-yahoo-will-fail-part-1/

======
wolfrom
I don't think I know any active Yahoo! users who consider it a search company
(not that I know that many Yahoo users). When I think Yahoo, I think Mail and
Flickr. Besides that, there is always room in the market for different styles
for a product. Look at the Travel search engine space and compare Travelocity
to Kayak; can't both find a user base?

